# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  بأمر من اسامة ونسى

## حفيدة سيده فرح

*سوداكال رئيسا للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*اسامه ونسى يطلع شنو عشان يامر وينهى ؟؟؟
*

----------


## ابو همام

*ادم سوداكال   
27/5/2016
                        	*

----------


## UM OMAR

*فى إنتظار المستحيل
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*عليك الله يا ونسى استقيل ما لك ومال القادم انت عندك خلاف مع الوالى ما ترمى المريخ فى مشاكل شخصيه

*

----------


## حفيدة سيده فرح

*تسلمو ياشباب
مجرد وصول الامر ل27مايو 
سوداكال فقط من يتحكم فى من يقود المريخ 
سوداكال نسبة عضويتو 80%
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*نحن البهمنا البدعم المريخ
ونبصم ليهو بالعشرة
*

----------


## ود الرياض

*ونسي مصر انو ما عندو مشاكل مع الوالي والكل يعلم ان ونسي قد ارتمى في احضان مايسمى بالتحالف

ونسي مصر انو المريخ ماعندو اي مشاكل مالية والقروش متوفرة والكل يعلم ان اللجنة لاتملك حق الموية

والله يجي سوداكال ولا يجي الفادني ولا يجي الجنيد ما عندنا اي مشكلة بس اهم شئ ونسى ده يتخارج من مجتمع المريخ ويبطل كنكشة.

غايتو ونسى ده اكثر عضو او رئيس حصد اكبر عدد معارض من جماهير المريخ وفي وقت قياسي. فهو لايملك اي شئ سوى انه كوز وحتى الكيزان 

انواع لكن هو للاسف كوز واضانو مقطوعة.

غايتو يحلنا الحل بلة
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*يا سيد ونسى اتخارج انت وجماعتك وما عندك شغله بالرئيس القادم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بامر من اسامة ونسي ؟؟

شئ مضحك طبعا
سوداكال اجتهد وحشد عضويته وسدد رسوم عضوية افراده والمريخاب نايمين في العسل ومتفرغين لمهاجمة لجنة التسيير 
وعندما تاكد ان الصناديق ستتجه لسوداكال هاج الاعلام الاحمر وماج وصرخ مناديا بعدم اقامة الجمعية العمومية بدعاوي عدة واسباب سمجة

ولماذا لايكون سوداكال رئيسا للمريخ والذي يمنع ذلك ؟
ونسي مادام لديه المقدرة للسيطرة على الجمعية العمومية كان اولى يجيب نفسه رئيس وسوداكال نائب 

ولكن المضحك ان يكون الخبر عن العكس 



عجبي لك يازمن


يعني يااما الوالي يجي رئيس يااما المريخ يبقى بدون رئيس 


منطق غريب وعجيب


سوداكال مريخي ودعم المريخ ومقتدر ومن حقه ان ياتي رئيسا له
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

نحن البهمنا البدعم المريخ
ونبصم ليهو بالعشرة




ينصر دينك ياود البقعة

منذ الان بدات نغمة سوداكال من انصار التسيير وان اهل التسيير هم من اتوا به حتى تجتمع معارضة التسيير وتوجه سهامها ضد سوداكال 

مريخ عجيب 
ناس لاترحم المريخ ولا تخلي الرحمة تغشى ديار المريخ
*

----------


## ود الرياض

*ياريت يا كسلاوي يجي سوداكال بس اهم شئ ونسي وجماعتو مانشوفهم حايمين
                        	*

----------


## حفيدة سيده فرح

*انا ماضد سوداكال خالص بس حبيت اعكس ليكم مريخ مابعد27مايو ولعلمك ياكسلاوى سوداكال عندو تنوير صحفى يوم، الجمعة وبعدها لكل حادث حديث 
رغم انو قال بعد المباراة ويبدو انو الجمعة بعيدة 
سوداكال سيضع النقاط على حروف كلمة تحالف ومن معهم من التسيير
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*الوالي شخص رائع تصدي لخدمة الزعيم طوال ثلاثة عشر عاما كاملة واعطي ولم يستبقي شيئا...

ولكن

هل لنا ان ننسي التلويح بالاستقالة بين الفينة والفينة في موسم استثنائي كانت الاميرة السمراء منا علي مرمي حجر؟

في لحظة كان المريخ احوج ما يكون لابنائه قفز من القارب الكثيرون وتركوه تتقاذفه الامواج

شخصيا لا أعرف سوداكال ولكن الذي لمسته حبه ودعمه للزعيم

فاذا كان قادرا علي السير بذات الشاكلة فمرحبا به قائدا للمسيرة وكلنا خلفه

ولنتذكر....

أن لم نكن قادرين علي فعل الصواب...فالاجدر بنا الا نصر علي ارتكاب الأخطاء
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الرياض
					

ياريت يا كسلاوي يجي سوداكال بس اهم شئ ونسي وجماعتو مانشوفهم حايمين



كلهم قالو مامترشحين تاني
للاسف من ضمنهم شهصيات تمنينا دوما ان تاتي لمجالس المريخ
وعندما اتت بعد اصرار ندموا على حضورهم واقسموا بعدم تكرارها 

منهم الرجل المهذب المحترم الصادق حاج علي صاحب ومدير شركة الصفوة للسيارات ومنهم الاستاذ حسن الوسيلة والاستاذ خالد عبد العظيم وحبيبنا عصام مزمل ابو جالا ومدني الحارث وكمال شقاق 
وتعرفنا على خلص منهم الرشيد الطاهر 

صحيح ضمت عنصرين او تلاته بالاضافة الى اعضاء من المجالس السابقة قللوا من قيمتها
لكنها مصيبة التعيين التي تاتي دوما بتشكيلة غير متناسقة ولا متجانسة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حفيدة سيده فرح
					

انا ماضد سوداكال خالص بس حبيت اعكس ليكم مريخ مابعد27مايو ولعلمك ياكسلاوى سوداكال عندو تنوير صحفى يوم، الجمعة وبعدها لكل حادث حديث 
رغم انو قال بعد المباراة ويبدو انو الجمعة بعيدة 
سوداكال سيضع النقاط على حروف كلمة تحالف ومن معهم من التسيير



ننتظر ونشوف
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ماجد احمد
					

الوالي شخص رائع تصدي لخدمة الزعيم طوال ثلاثة عشر عاما كاملة واعطي ولم يستبقي شيئا...

ولكن

هل لنا ان ننسي التلويح بالاستقالة بين الفينة والفينة في موسم استثنائي كانت الاميرة السمراء منا علي مرمي حجر؟

في لحظة كان المريخ احوج ما يكون لابنائه قفز من القارب الكثيرون وتركوه تتقاذفه الامواج

شخصيا لا أعرف سوداكال ولكن الذي لمسته حبه ودعمه للزعيم

فاذا كان قادرا علي السير بذات الشاكلة فمرحبا به قائدا للمسيرة وكلنا خلفه

ولنتذكر....

أن لم نكن قادرين علي فعل الصواب...فالاجدر بنا الا نصر علي ارتكاب الأخطاء



للاسف جمال الوالي افتقد للرفقة الصالحة طوال عهد مجالسه بالمريخ
الحق يقال الرجل اعطى للمريخ بكل تجرد واريحية ولم يبخل عليه
للاسف من حوله ارادوا مصلحتهم قبل مصلحة المريخ 
وعندما تضاربت المصلحتان اختاروا مصلحتهم الشخصية واصاعوا جهد الرجل الكبير
لو أختار الوالي البطانة الصالحة الناصحة لكان المريخ اليوم سيد الساحة القارية بدون منازع

جزء من هذا السوء يتحمله هو لان اختيار من يعاونه مسؤوبيته هو وحده
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نتمنى ان لا يكرر سوداكال نفس الخطا مرة اخرى ويختار الاصلح للمريخ
وان يساعده اهل المريخ في هذا الاختيار 

وان يعطى الفرصة كاملة لمدة ثلاث سنوات وان لا تطاله سعام الانتقادات من اللحظات الاولى ويستبقوا سوء النية قبل ان تظهر شمس فترته
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*غايتو ربنا يكون في عون المريخ وعوننا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رغم انه من الان بدات البشائر 
مرة برميه بتهمة ارتماءه في حضن  التسيير الغير مرغوب فيها ومرة بسيطرة التحالف المعارض عليه ولسه الرجل بيقول ياهادي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

غايتو ربنا يكون في عون المريخ وعوننا



دكتورة بعد اذنك سؤال

هل اخدتي اذن من المؤتمر الوطني لكي تترشحي في انتخابات 2010 ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

للاسف جمال الوالي افتقد للرفقة الصالحة طوال عهد مجالسه بالمريخ
الحق يقال الرجل اعطى للمريخ بكل تجرد واريحية ولم يبخل عليه
للاسف من حوله ارادوا مصلحتهم قبل مصلحة المريخ 
وعندما تضاربت المصلحتان اختاروا مصلحتهم الشخصية واصاعوا جهد الرجل الكبير
لو أختار الوالي البطانة الصالحة الناصحة لكان المريخ اليوم سيد الساحة القارية بدون منازع
جزء من هذا السوء يتحمله هو لان اختيار من يعاونه مسؤوبيته هو وحده




أتفق معك تماما..ولو علم الصفوة بعض التفاصيل المغطاة لاصابهم غثيان مزمن
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*الأرزقية وجشعهم اّفة تهدد كل محصول الزعيم علي مر الأزمنة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ماجد احمد
					

الأرزقية وجشعهم اّفة تهدد كل محصول الزعيم علي مر الأزمنة



عشان كده بندعو الله تعالى ليل نهار ان يبعدهم وامثالهم عن طريق سوداكال لينصلح حال المريخ
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*ونسي اختانا وم عندك قضيه برئيس المريخ القادم مع احترامنا ل سوداكال
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مغربي
					

ونسي اختانا وم عندك قضيه برئيس المريخ القادم مع احترامنا ل سوداكال



سوداكال جايي بضراعه مش بجهود ونسي
*

----------


## alenani

*ويا مهودا ما علاقة جمال الوالى في هذا البوست .. سوداكال قالها بالفم المليان إذا أراد جمال الوالى الترشيح في الانتخابات فهو سيوجه عضويته للتصويت له ... ويا مهودا أذا نسيت فنحن لم ننس فعندما أعلن الوزير اليسع صديق وطارق حمزه تكوين لجنة التسيير فقد طالب الجميع بإضافة سوداكال كنائب للرئيس إلا أنهم أرادوا إستفزازه بتعيينه عضواً في اللجنة مما جعله يرفض ذلك ، لماذا لم يسع ونسى وقتها مع الذين عينوه لقبول مقترح سوداكال كنائب له ، لكنهم كانوا يريدون تنفيذ مخططهم الآثم لتدمير المريخ ، وهم لايعلمون أن المريخ رجل صالح ولايستطيعون ذلك
                        	*

----------


## ابومهند

*العكس يا اخي العزيز المؤتمر الوطني هو الرافض سوداكال وعوز يجيب ونسي هناك طعن في عضوية سوداكال بانه مستجلبه بظهر في اخر لحظة
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

دكتورة بعد اذنك سؤال

هل اخدتي اذن من المؤتمر الوطني لكي تترشحي في انتخابات 2010 ؟؟؟



مؤتمر وطني!!!
ابدا ماحصل
                        	*

----------


## ابومهند

*لو الصندوق جاب سوداكال مرحبا به بس ونسي المجرب ï»» يجرب
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

للاسف جمال الوالي افتقد للرفقة الصالحة طوال عهد مجالسه بالمريخ
الحق يقال الرجل اعطى للمريخ بكل تجرد واريحية ولم يبخل عليه
للاسف من حوله ارادوا مصلحتهم قبل مصلحة المريخ 
وعندما تضاربت المصلحتان اختاروا مصلحتهم الشخصية واصاعوا جهد الرجل الكبير
لو أختار الوالي البطانة الصالحة الناصحة لكان المريخ اليوم سيد الساحة القارية بدون منازع

جزء من هذا السوء يتحمله هو لان اختيار من يعاونه مسؤوبيته هو وحده





كلام من ذهب الحبيب كسلاوي . . . ما دمنا نقدر للرجل ما قدمه للمريخ طول فترة رئاسته للكيان و نعترف أن الرفقة السيئة كانت هي أس البلاء و أنها التي أقعدت المريخ في السنوات الفائتة كان يجب أن يأت الحل من قبلنا نحن عاشقي الكيان بأن نتفوق على العضوية المستجلبة بواسطة المنتفعين و المصلحجية بأن نسجل ما يفوق عضويتهم بأضعاف كثيرة و نأتي بالقوي الأمين ليكون سنداً للرجل و بين عشاق المريخ من لا هم له سوى مصلحة الكيان و يحمل من الأفكار ما يضع المريخ ليس في مصاف الأندية الأفريقية الكبيرة بل و العالمية و لكن كيف يحدث ذلك و في كل مرة نخذل المريخ بالتسجيل الضعيف و نترك قارب المريخ تتقاذفه أمواج مصاصي الدماء المعلومين لدى الجميع
*

----------


## الدلميت

*جمال الوالي .. جمال وروعة المربخ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

كلام من ذهب الحبيب كسلاوي . . . ما دمنا نقدر للرجل ما قدمه للمريخ طول فترة رئاسته للكيان و نعترف أن الرفقة السيئة كانت هي أس البلاء و أنها التي أقعدت المريخ في السنوات الفائتة كان يجب أن يأت الحل من قبلنا نحن عاشقي الكيان بأن نتفوق على العضوية المستجلبة بواسطة المنتفعين و المصلحجية بأن نسجل ما يفوق عضويتهم بأضعاف كثيرة و نأتي بالقوي الأمين ليكون سنداً للرجل و بين عشاق المريخ من لا هم له سوى مصلحة الكيان و يحمل من الأفكار ما يضع المريخ ليس في مصاف الأندية الأفريقية الكبيرة بل و العالمية و لكن كيف يحدث ذلك و في كل مرة نخذل المريخ بالتسجيل الضعيف و نترك قارب المريخ تتقاذفه أمواج مصاصي الدماء المعلومين لدى الجميع



ده الكلام القلناهو عمنا الحوشابي
اذا هم استجلبوا الف عضو المريخ عندو جمهور بالملايين يقدر يجهز على الاقل 100 الف عضو يطردا ارزقية الاستجلاب شر طرده

بس عدم الاهتمام والسلبية طاغية على جمهور المريخ وهو مايجعل المصلحجية يغتنمون هذه الفرص ويحققون اغراضهم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

مؤتمر وطني!!!
ابدا ماحصل



الحمد لله 
شهد شاهد من اهلها

الدكتورة ترشحت بحرية كاملة لا اخدت موافقة من المؤتمر الوطني او جهاز الامن
مما يدل ان اي واحد عايز يترشح لقيادة المريخ الباب مفتوح الا براهو يرفض ويتوارى
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*البهمنا يكون قدر رئاسة النادي ولا ينسحب في نص الطريق سندعم كل من يقود سفينة المريخ
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

سوداكال جايي بضراعه مش بجهود ونسي



والله ي كسلاوي سوداكال متحمس وظاهر انو شفت لكن المثل بقول جنن تعرفو ولا جنن م بتعرفو الوالي بصرف على المريخ وكأنه يصرف على عائلته
                        	*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*




الأرزقية وجشعهم اّفة تهدد كل محصول الزعيم علي مر الأزمنة



  وفيهم من يتحاومون حول التسيير لاتخاذه مطية للعودة تحت قيادة والي آخر ..هل من يأتي عبر الصناديق على استعداد لاخذ الدروس من فترة الوالي ام سيكون هو الآخر ضحية والزعيــم كذلك ؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*لا اتمنى الوالي
لا اتمنى اونسي


الاتنين جربناهم
الاول قروش + عدم كورة = فشل
التاني فلس + اجتماعات كتيره = فشل ذريع
 سوداكال = تجربة جديده
اذن 
سوداكال هو الرئيس
هوووهههه
رياضيات سوق الخدار
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*واخسارتنا نقول بنحب المريخ وننظر لجيوب رجل او اثنين ليدفعوا لينا.  نقول مشجعين بالملايين ومافي البقدر ينظمنا ويحمسنا عشان مية الف بس من المشجعيين يساهموا كل حسب استطاعته بطريقة منظمة. ما فعلته القروبات الشهر الماضي هو عين الصواب ولكن يجب تقنينها وتوسيعها لتشمل جميع المشجعين.  وكفاية الاعتماد على الأفراد ففيه احساس بالنقص لكل مريخي غيور يزود عنه بالنفيس.
                        	*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*مش سوداكال صرح علنا سابقا انو اذا الوالى ترشح سيدعمه بعضويته كلها و يدعم الوالى و ينسحب هو ؟؟ والا انا الذاكرتى خربت !!
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Kamal Satti
					

واخسارتنا نقول بنحب المريخ وننظر لجيوب رجل او اثنين ليدفعوا لينا.  نقول مشجعين بالملايين ومافي البقدر ينظمنا ويحمسنا عشان مية الف بس من المشجعيين يساهموا كل حسب استطاعته بطريقة منظمة. ما فعلته القروبات الشهر الماضي هو عين الصواب ولكن يجب تقنينها وتوسيعها لتشمل جميع المشجعين.  وكفاية الاعتماد على الأفراد ففيه احساس بالنقص لكل مريخي غيور يزود عنه بالنفيس.




*

----------

